# meinannu



## Canadian Daisy

Hi, 
New year's resolution to email only in finnish and more conversational for more practice has hit a snag.... Still having trouble with certain forms of verbs and always get stuck on the slang.... Any help would be great 

Original:
Ei Jumalauta. En meinannu millaa muistaa kuka oot. Mut nyt ku pepekin sun kavereissa. Siita vissii jokune vuos aikaa ku viimeks ollaa nahty.

My version so far:
No, my god. I do not ___________ remember__. But now I've realized that Sunday _________. About _______________ Year time that was the last time seen.


----------



## urizon9

Hi! Here's my attempt:I couldn't remember your name(who you are).But now...Pepe being one of your friends... It has been a long time since we last met...


----------



## tilman

Hi. 

"meinannu" should be "meinannut" and is the past tense of "meinata", which means: mean, will do, plan to do, intend to do, aim to do, be going to. None of these translations really fit in this case. "En meinannut muistaa" means something like "I hardly couldn't remember". I understand it so that the person did remember it after all but with difficulties...

"millaa" should be "millään" (the person just didn't have the dots on the ä) and means something like "at all" in this context maybe... Can't think of a better translation right now. 

"vissii" should be "vissiin" and means the same thing as "kai" (which is less jargon): probably.

The whole thing might be translated like this:

Oh my God. I almost didn't remember who you are. But now when Pepe is also in your friends (list?). It has probably been quite a few years since we saw each other the last time.

I hope this helps... 

Greetings from Helsinki 

Tilman


----------



## Canadian Daisy

Kiitos everyone  Your translations make sense Think the hardest part is recognizing when a word is slang or not....


----------

